#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2007-11-26
<charles_> Transmission 0.94 released! http://download.m0k.org/transmission/files/transmission-0.94.tar.bz2
<bluekuja> javamaniac, around?
<jdong> charles_: thanks for the announcement; I'm still awaiting Debian on uploading transmission but if they take more than the end of this week I'll directly step in front of them and package it up.
<charles_> feedback on 0.94's been pretty good so far
#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2007-11-27
<jdong> whoo transmission 0.93 hit hardy
<bluekuja> jdong, no responses from debian?
<jdong> bluekuja: no, Debian did it :)
<jdong> bluekuja: now we wait for 0.94 :)
<bluekuja> jdong, ah so, it got synced :)
<jdong> I approved a backport for 0.93 too :)
<bluekuja> great :)
<bluekuja> jdong, I don't see any upload on -changes
<bluekuja> about tranny
<jdong> bluekuja: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/transmission/0.93.dfsg-2
<jdong> Published  on 2007-11-23
<jdong> boy that's old
<jdong> idn how I missed that for so long
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> you missed it for 4 days
<jdong> lol that's like a year in crazy impatient backports time ;-)
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> jdong, from the backlog of yesterday:
<bluekuja> <jdong> charles_: thanks for the announcement; I'm still awaiting Debian on uploading transmission but if they take more than the end of this week I'll directly step in front of them and package it up.
<bluekuja> :D
<jdong> lol
<jdong> blindness :)
<bluekuja> ehehehe :D
<jdong> I checked p.d.o yesterday
<jdong> guess that's my mistake
<jdong> shoudl've used qa from the start
<bluekuja> yep, debian PTS is not updated daily
<bluekuja> qa it is
#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2007-11-28
<moriba> HIGH SPEED TORRENT 2.0? is there anything for ubuntu/linux?
<jdong> what the hell is high speed torrent?
<jdong> oh it's a scam
<jdong> a paypal scam, coupled with a modified bitlord that exploits peers
#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2007-11-29
<bluekuja> jdong, lol
<jdong> torrentfreak just did an article about it too
<jdong> it's BitLord plus tips like limit your upload speed
<jdong> wow I feel sorry for anyone who spent $17USD on such obvious advice :D
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> jdong, I loved your question:
<bluekuja> <jdong> what the hell is high speed torrent?
<jdong> lol
<bluekuja> :D
